# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  هاتف LG L90 يحصل على تحديث أندرويد 5.0

## mohamed73

أثبتت شركة إل جي مؤخرًا بأنها واحدة من  أكثر الشركات سرعةً في تحديث هواتفها إلى نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة Lollipop،  حيث حصل أصحاب هاتف G3 على التحديث بشكل سريع نسبيًا مُقارنةً بهواتف  الشركات الأخرى، كما أكدت الشركة بأن هاتف العام الماضي G2 سيحصل على  التحديث خلال فترة قريبة. واليوم بدأ هاتف الشركة ذو المواصفات  المتوسّطة LG L90 بالحصول على التحديث، وكانت الشركة قد طرحت الهاتف العام  الماضي بنظام الكيت كات وبشاشة قياس 4.7 إنش ومُعالج Snapdragon 400  وكاميرا بدقة 8 ميغابيكسل. ويُعتبر الهاتف مماثلًا لهاتف G2 Mini من حيث  المواصفات مما يعني بأن أصحاب هذا الأخير سيحصلون على التحديث بدورهم خلال  فترة قريبة كما نتوقع.  يبلغ حجم التحديث 780 ميغابايت وهو يجلب جميع  ميزات أندرويد 5.0 بما في ذلك واجهات “ماتيريال ديزاين” مع تحسينات على  واجهة Optimus UX الخاصة بإل جي. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## السقاف

goooooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## roho

جيد ارجو الاستمرار

----------

